# Bulova Moon Watch is now......



## peewee102

Bulova Lunar Pilot Chronograph. https://www.bulova.com/collections/special-edition-watches


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Their marketing department doesn't do them any favors. Or did we miss a lawsuit by Omega?


----------



## peewee102

Someone had previously posted that Omega would probably complain. I don't know it that is the case. I thought it was interesting that Bulova quotes the 2 strap version as the most expensive, the bracelet next, and then the 2.0. But in reality, it's just the opposite.


----------



## arogle1stus

peewee:
I own 3 Bulovas currently. One Marine Star and 2 HF movement pieces (the 96B230 and 231) 
I've been a Bulova fan for years. Starting with the RR Grades 214 and 218 Twin Fork Quartz.
I've had my eyes on a Bulova 96B258 Moon Watch replica now in production and sale.
Hoping the owners of Gene Scott's Moon Watch know how to secure it better than NASA did the
Omega Moon Watch (Speedmaster). It has been purloined!!! Your tax money in action!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## peewee102

I work for the man , so I know about tax dollars at work ! Get the lunar watch, it's awesome!

,


----------



## stebesplace

Interesting. And adding the PVD? black one is a different take. I have the original on strap/velcro and while I love it, sadly it just doesn't get wrist time. I don't even know why, as it's a beautiful and unique watch. I might post for sale once I hit the post threshold.


----------



## peewee102

I'm just the opposite, it's all I'll wear. All my cool watches just sit.


----------



## yankeexpress

It will always be THE Moon Watch to me.


----------



## Lee_K

I guess their marketing department wanted some differention from Omega, which has extensive use of the words “moon watch” in their advertising for the past fifty years. I can’t say that I blame them. Of course, Bulova’s current 96B251 has many differences (case size, dial, movement) from Dave Scott’s prototype. At least the Speedmaster has remained more faithful with a Hesalite crystal, a manual-wind movement, and a very similar case and dial to the original NASA-procured timepieces.


----------



## peewee102

I want to see the PVD in person. I hope I don't like it, I need another watch like a hole in the head!


----------



## Rakumi

This watch started at $500+ but now it can be bought for like $320. I wanted it before but knew I should not be spending the money at the time. I now have the bug for a moonwatch. I considered the Omega but it is a bit pricey and I have another luxury watch on my radar for December so I really can't do the Omega. My only issue here is will this satisfy the need and will I be bothered that it is quartz (I do have other quartz watches but usually only wear 1 and it is a beater).


----------



## topol2

yankeexpress said:


> It will always be THE Moon Watch to me.


Me too.............


----------



## Ron521

For me, THIS will always be THE moon watch....


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Rakumi said:


> This watch started at $500+ but now it can be bought for like $320. I wanted it before but knew I should not be spending the money at the time. I now have the bug for a moonwatch. I considered the Omega but it is a bit pricey and I have another luxury watch on my radar for December so I really can't do the Omega. My only issue here is will this satisfy the need and will I be bothered that it is quartz (I do have other quartz watches but usually only wear 1 and it is a beater).


The main chrono seconds hand ticks like a mechanical would and the running sub-seconds ticks at 2 Hz. The main place you're going to notice it is in the chrono reset, where the seconds hand does a long sweep back to zero.

I got mine at 25% off retail and thought it was a steal at that price. A year and a half later, my only complaints are the strap and the box. The strap was gone within a day and hasn't been back. The watch itself has been great.


----------



## Rakumi

Odd, did you have a moonwatch itch and did this scratch it? Truth is price wise, this is fitting for me because normally I am not huge into chronographs because I would not use the feature but it is the moonwatch heritage I am interested in and that overall look.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Rakumi said:


> Odd, did you have a moonwatch itch and did this scratch it? Truth is price wise, this is fitting for me because normally I am not huge into chronographs because I would not use the feature but it is the moonwatch heritage I am interested in and that overall look.


I got an itch for it when pictures of the original Apollo 15 one hit the internet before its auction. Loved the look of the case and the wedge pushers because I'd never seen anything like it. When Bulova announced the reissue in January of that year, I started hounding my local Bulova AD until I got one a few days before official launch in April. I wanted the $1.65 million Dave Scott watch and this scratched that itch in my modest price range.

Personal opinion is the heritage is over-hyped because it's not an exact 1:1 reissue. To make time and budget, Bulova had to work with a movement they already had, so it wasn't mechanical and the subdial functions are different. One member bought the dial from the black version from Bulova's parts division and swapped it in, which gets closer to the original. I need the date function more than I love the old logo, so I'm not going that route. I also use the chronograph all the time when I'm wearing the watch.

Thoughts on the heritage aside, I'm a huge nerd and put it on a Kizzi reproduction NASA strap, which greatly improved the comfort over the original straps. If you want the look, it's $80 well spent. If you want infinitely adjustable comfort, it's $80 well spent. The photo below was from trying to show off the strap, so the watch is poorly focused.


----------

